# New Business in Spain, Malaga. Any Help?



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi

Just a quick question. If we were to open a new business in Malaga and hire Staff will the government give you any help or incentive to open the business in their area because of the current unemployment rate. I was just thinking that they might give you maybe some tax relief or something to help out as you will be hiring staff in the current economic climate. Or is this just something that wont happen?

Thanks

SH


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

spanishhopeful said:


> Hi
> 
> Just a quick question. If we were to open a new business in Malaga and hire Staff will the government give you any help or incentive to open the business in their area because of the current unemployment rate. I was just thinking that they might give you maybe some tax relief or something to help out as you will be hiring staff in the current economic climate. Or is this just something that wont happen?
> 
> ...


Hi there,


I know that there used to be grants available for wonen opening a business for the first time. Some technology businesses do have grants available. I guess it depends on the kind of business you are considering: If it is a lifestyle business (pub, restaurant etc) then I doubt if there is any help available at all. My suggestion would be to get yourelf a GOOD gestor, someone with a business focus and not just your run of the mill gestor and get him/her to explore all avenues. The EU also has a number of grants available, so get them to explore this as well.

Good luck!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There were some measures announced recently to provide incentives for employing under-25s (40% of whom are jobless at the moment), But it´s not at the detail stage yet.


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi

Thanks for the replies. It won't be pub, club or restaurant as these are 10 a penny. We are looking at a couple of different options but it is more focussed on an office and service environment.

Any other advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

SH


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

spanishhopeful said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the replies. It won't be pub, club or restaurant as these are 10 a penny. We are looking at a couple of different options but it is more focussed on an office and service environment.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Look in the sticky at the top of the page called Spanish forms and other useful links. It's full of - useful links!!
Try posts 28, 38, 48, 49 etc...
Just make sure that any page they lead you to is updated.


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi,
> Look in the sticky at the top of the page called Spanish forms and other useful links. It's full of - useful links!!
> Try posts 28, 38, 48, 49 etc...
> Just make sure that any page they lead you to is updated.


Hey thanks for that will have a good look through it.

Can Anyone recommend a good gesture in the Malaga region?

Thanks

SH


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

spanishhopeful said:


> Hi
> 
> Just a quick question. If we were to open a new business in Malaga and hire Staff will the government give you any help or incentive to open the business in their area because of the current unemployment rate. I was just thinking that they might give you maybe some tax relief or something to help out as you will be hiring staff in the current economic climate. Or is this just something that wont happen?
> 
> ...


Last week the Government announced plans to suspend all Social Security contributions made by the Employer for all new part-time contracted staff that they took on board - Spain's Ministry of Employment announces concessions for employers - News Article - Tumbit - I am sure that there will be certain qualifying criteria here though !


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

spanishhopeful said:


> Can Anyone recommend a good gesture in the Malaga region?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> SH


Hi again - the word is "gestor" and they often appear in business directories as "Asesoria Fiscal".


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

djfwells said:


> Last week the Government announced plans to suspend all Social Security contributions made by the Employer for all new part-time contracted staff that they took on board - Spain's Ministry of Employment announces concessions for employers - News Article - Tumbit - I am sure that there will be certain qualifying criteria here though !


Hey thanks for that defo something to look into. Interesting article though.


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Hi again - the word is "gestor" and they often appear in business directories as "Asesoria Fiscal".


Hey alcalaina

I knew that it is the iPhone that changed the word. Damn predictive words  I know I can find gestors in a business directory, however I have always rather preferred word of mouth as the businesses people recommend are usually a lot better than sticking a pin in a directory and hoping for the best. I have a couple of gestors that I have found but would prefer to work with someone that someone has dealt with before. 

Hope you understood that it was a bit long winded but I hope you got the jist of it

SH


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

spanishhopeful said:


> Hi
> 
> Just a quick question. If we were to open a new business in Malaga and hire Staff will the government give you any help or incentive to open the business in their area because of the current unemployment rate. I was just thinking that they might give you maybe some tax relief or something to help out as you will be hiring staff in the current economic climate. Or is this just something that wont happen?
> 
> ...


I was under the impression that the Junta de Andalucia have various grants available for new businesses, although I dont have any more information about them but maybe the Junta de Andalucia website or your local INEM office will.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

spanishhopeful said:


> Hey alcalaina
> 
> I knew that it is the iPhone that changed the word. Damn predictive words  I know I can find gestors in a business directory, however I have always rather preferred word of mouth as the businesses people recommend are usually a lot better than sticking a pin in a directory and hoping for the best. I have a couple of gestors that I have found but would prefer to work with someone that someone has dealt with before.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I just curled up at the idea of someone asking what was a suitable gesture in Malaga!


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

spanishhopeful said:


> Hey alcalaina
> 
> I knew that it is the iPhone that changed the word. Damn predictive words  I know I can find gestors in a business directory, however I have always rather preferred word of mouth as the businesses people recommend are usually a lot better than sticking a pin in a directory and hoping for the best. I have a couple of gestors that I have found but would prefer to work with someone that someone has dealt with before.
> 
> ...


Hi again


Malaga is a BIG province! Where are you going to be precisely, or do you mean in the city of Malaga itself?


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Zimtony said:


> Hi again
> 
> Malaga is a BIG province! Where are you going to be precisely, or do you mean in the city of Malaga itself?


Hey

We are currently looking at 4 different areas. Fuengirola, estepona, torrox and frigiliana. However we would consider other areas given the right circumstances 

Thanks

SH


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

spanishhopeful said:


> Hey
> 
> We are currently looking at 4 different areas. Fuengirola, estepona, torrox and frigiliana. However we would consider other areas given the right circumstances
> 
> ...


OK, thatt is quite a wide range! I would suggest waiting till you have decided before looking for a gestor, then look and ask locally. It will not be convenient to have a gestor, say in Fuengirola if you are based in Torrox.

Good luck!


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

*Concessions to new businesses*

I'm not sure that a gestor is the right person to do this. They were created under Franco to help the Spanish peasant (who was often illterate) to read forms and submit taxes etc. I'm not even sure if there is a College for them ??

The Commercial attache in London despairs of the lack of incentives that are available to entrepreneurs (you only have to look up the Spanish for entrepreneur to see the problem) - the Spanish also don't understand the concept of Agencies. Good luck if you do find (and achieve some sort of concessions). If you do please trumpet it on here.


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Calas felices said:


> I'm not sure that a gestor is the right person to do this. They were created under Franco to help the Spanish peasant (who was often illterate) to read forms and submit taxes etc. I'm not even sure if there is a College for them ??
> 
> The Commercial attache in London despairs of the lack of incentives that are available to entrepreneurs (you only have to look up the Spanish for entrepreneur to see the problem) - the Spanish also don't understand the concept of Agencies. Good luck if you do find (and achieve some sort of concessions). If you do please trumpet it on here.


Well if the gestor is not the right person to find all available incentives can you give me an idea of where to look. 

This will probably be easier when we land there but the more we know now it will make it a lot easier.

Thanks for your reply.

SH


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, I suppose you could contact the Ayuntamiento directly.....
I live near Estepona and I have to say that no way would I consider investing in a business at this time. Unemployment is around 30% here... Many immigrant businesses are closing for lack of support. The failure rate for new start-ups in this area is very high.
But Andy -aka Shiny Andy - has a marketing and PR business in Marbella and is very optimistic so why not contact him?
He specialises in business start-ups as does Stevein spain but he's on the Costa Blanca.
Whatever you do, keep a foothold in the UK...


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> Well, I suppose you could contact the Ayuntamiento directly.....
> I live near Estepona and I have to say that no way would I consider investing in a business at this time. Unemployment is around 30% here... Many immigrant businesses are closing for lack of support. The failure rate for new start-ups in this area is very high.
> But Andy -aka Shiny Andy - has a marketing and PR business in Marbella and is very optimistic so why not contact him?
> He specialises in business start-ups as does Stevein spain but he's on the Costa Blanca.
> Whatever you do, keep a foothold in the UK...


Thanks for the advice i will have a look into it. I am in Australia at the moment. Haven't lived in the UK for over 7 years. 

We already have a business up and running but have an idea for this new business which could be very promising.

Thanks for the advice.

SH


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

spanishhopeful said:


> Thanks for the advice i will have a look into it. I am in Australia at the moment. Haven't lived in the UK for over 7 years.
> 
> We already have a business up and running but have an idea for this new business which could be very promising.
> 
> ...


If you are interested I could probably put you in touch with someone from the Estepona Ayuntamiento.
But to start a business here you need to do a lot of research and speak Spanish. I honestly don't think the immigrant market can sustain a non-'Spanish' business at this time. 
I was speaking to two friends with businesses here this week, both British and catering mainly to Brits. One owns a bookshop in Estepona, the other a hairdressing salon. 
Both have experienced a drop in revenue of over 30% in the past five years. 
The bookshop in particular has seen a real slump in business because even though the Brit exodus is exaggerated, it is a fact.


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> If you are interested I could probably put you in touch with someone from the Estepona Ayuntamiento.
> But to start a business here you need to do a lot of research and speak Spanish. I honestly don't think the immigrant market can sustain a non-'Spanish' business at this time.
> I was speaking to two friends with businesses here this week, both British and catering mainly to Brits. One owns a bookshop in Estepona, the other a hairdressing salon.
> Both have experienced a drop in revenue of over 30% in the past five years.
> The bookshop in particular has seen a real slump in business because even though the Brit exodus is exaggerated, it is a fact.


If you could that would be very much appreciated. Just need to get a bit of advice first. 

The business will be split it will be targeted a spanish market and also the British market. We will be hiring both Spanish and Brits to target both markets. It will not be a retail business more of a business to business market and an office environment.

Thanks again

SH


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

spanishhopeful said:


> If you could that would be very much appreciated. Just need to get a bit of advice first.
> 
> The business will be split it will be targeted a spanish market and also the British market. We will be hiring both Spanish and Brits to target both markets. It will not be a retail business more of a business to business market and an office environment.
> 
> ...


I'm seeing someone who is a candidate for Mayor in May's elections on Tuesday or Wednesday so pm me with contact details and if I have any useful info I'll pass it on. I won't waste your time unless I have something useful to pass on.
I wouldn't open that kind of business here at this time.
But I'm no expert....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Calas felices said:


> I'm not sure that a gestor is the right person to do this. They were created under Franco to help the Spanish peasant (who was often illterate) to read forms and submit taxes etc. I'm not even sure if there is a College for them ??
> 
> The Commercial attache in London despairs of the lack of incentives that are available to entrepreneurs (you only have to look up the Spanish for entrepreneur to see the problem) - the Spanish also don't understand the concept of Agencies. Good luck if you do find (and achieve some sort of concessions). If you do please trumpet it on here.


Well Franco died in 1975, over 30 years ago, and I don't see any signs of business of 
gestores waning. Nor do I see queues of Spanish peasants forming outside their doors. Almost everyone and everyone uses a gestor at some time. Whether or not they'll have info about grants and subsidies though I don't know. You could try the Camera de Comercio. Here's a link to CC Malaga and the page that gives info about aid and subsidies. If you don't speak Spanish, get your gestor to write or right yourselves in English and see what response you get.
Web de la Cámara de Málaga: Subvenciones y Ayudas

PS There is a colegio de gestores; I looked it up


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well Franco died in 1975, over 30 years ago, and I don't see any signs of business of
> gestores waning. Nor do I see queues of Spanish peasants forming outside their doors. Almost everyone and everyone uses a gestor at some time. Whether or not they'll have info about grants and subsidies though I don't know. You could try the Camera de Comercio. Here's a link to CC Malaga and the page that gives info about aid and subsidies. If you don't speak Spanish, get your gestor to write or right yourselves in English and see what response you get.
> Web de la Cámara de Málaga: Subvenciones y Ayudas
> 
> PS There is a colegio de gestores; I looked it up


Right yourselves???!!!!
Sorry everybody


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Right yourselves???!!!!
> Sorry everybody


and there was me determinedly ignoring that..............


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> and there was me determinedly ignoring that..............


Yes, I knew you were. 

You have my eternal permission to correct any such ridiculous mistakes as and when they occur.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, I knew you were.
> 
> You have my eternal permission to correct any such ridiculous mistakes as and when they occur.


can I quote you on that?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> canI quote you on that?



OK, what's your definition of ridiculous mistake I suppose is the next question to be asked??

But yes, why not?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> OK, what's your definition of ridiculous mistake I suppose is the next question to be asked??
> 
> But yes, why not?


probably posting after the second brandy












which is why I'm logging off now


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> probably posting after the second brandy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!!!


----------

